# A couple good quotes



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

"Be who you are, and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind."
-Dr. Suess


"Work on improving your character, not your reputation, because your character is who you are, while your reputation is merely what others think you are."
-Anonymous


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice  thanks


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good thoughts!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*jess, I love that Dr. Seuss quote!*

Jess,

I absolutely love that Dr. Seuss Quote!

It is so true isn't it?!

Have you read The Velveteen Rabbit? A friend at the middle school where I taught my first 4 years in Idaho, told me I was just like _The Velveteen Rabbit_. She was so right--seems like those of us with SA go through so many transformations on our journey to become real.

You will be a fine teacher, Jess, if that is what you want to be.

Leilanistar


----------

